# Meditea Interfer Review



## Gringaso (Ago 27, 2013)

Hace unos días me entro para service un equipo de electroestimulación de la marca Meditea, el modelo Interfer, este modelo no es un modelo muy nuevo pero que goza de mucho prestigio entre los esteticistas, la marca en sí goza de prestigio, por lo tanto he decidido tomarle unas fotos, hacer algunas mediciones y crear este modesto review, ya que es muy escasa o nula la información técnica que uno puede encontrar en la web de estos equipos.

Este es el equipo en cuestión:






El equipo posee en total cuatro canales independientes, lo cuales pueden operar como Ondas Rusas o Interferenciales tetrapolares.





Vamos a lo interesante:Veamos una vista interna de el equipo (Las fichas desconectadas las había desconectado yo por que estaba en pleno service):









Vemos que la electronica de el equipo es bastante impresionante (suele ser mucho mas escasa en este tipo de equipos), todo esta muy bien realizado, organizado, prolijo, todos los cables con fichas, espaguetis y presintados, cuando el equipo es abierto no existe ningún cable que tire ni nada por el estilo, es un equipo que desde el punto de vista contructivo esta bastante bien realizado.

Ahorea vamos a empesar a ver un poco mas detallado el equipo, vemos que en la parte superior existe una pantalla LCD alfanumérica:





Para mi sorpresa, a la placa que controla la pantalla solamente ingresa el cable de alimentación, osea que la pantalla no posee ninguna capasidad de control sobre el equipo, ni tampoco recibe información de el mismo, en la placa existe un PIC 16F84 solamente para controlar la pantalla (Un desperdicio), la pantalla lo único que hace es generar una especie de saludo cuando se enciende el equipo y luego una cuenta regresiva a modo de cronómetro, que cuando llega a 0 hace sonar el buzzer, pero el equipo no se detiene ni nada, todo sigue normal ya que la pantalla es algo aislado de el equipo salvo por la aliemntación.

Ahora paremos al funcionemiento en si!:

El equipo genera la onda mediante la siguiete placa:





Esta placa es totamente discreta, no posee microcontrolador ni nada por el estilo, posee un cristal de 8MHz y contadores para dividir la frecuencia; hasta los 2,5KHz para las ondas rusas y a 1KHz y 4KHz para las interferenciales.

De esta placa pasa la señal a la botonera frontal que seleccióna la señal correspondiente y se ajusta el nivel de la misma mediante los potenciomentros, luego la señal pasa a la placa que se encuentra en el centro de el equipo, en la cual se encuentran 4 aplificadores de audio TDA2003 alimentados con 11V que se encargan de darle potencia a la señal:









Desde esta placa se dirige a trasformadores de salida, que aumentan la amplitud de la señal unas 11 veces: 





Desde mi punto de vista esta idea de usar trasformadores de salida (que supuestamente es por razones de seguridad) es lo más peligroso que existe, Paso a explicar por que: supongamos que el transformador principal se perfora, pasa 220V de alterna a la placa de alimentación, dicha placa obiamente se destruye y es probable que los 220V lleguen a los TDA, si eso ocurre sin ninguna duda los 220V llegaran a los trasformadores de salida, como los transformadores tienen un n=11, la salida rondara los 2500V, osea que dicho voltage llega al paciente, no importa si es aislado o no, dicho votage es mortal para cualquier persona un pocos milisegundos, en mucho menos tiempo de lo que demora en actuar un fusible podemos causarle lesiones mortales a una persona, por eso me parece una burrada usar trasfortmadores de aislación entre la placa de amplificación y los electrodos (a la salida), sería mucho más recomendable usar un trasformador de aislación entre el transformador principal y cada TDA, usar aliemtaciones independientes para cada TDA.

Otro grave problema que vemos en el equipo es que el mismo no utiliza un sistema de amplificación de transconductancia, sino que amplifica tensión, es un generador de tensión y no de corriente como deben ser los generadores de corrientes rusas e interferenciales, esto lo vielve muy dependiente de la impedancia, osea que no posee repetitividad, y desgraciadamente por más de que fijemos la intensidad siempre en el mismo valor, el estímulo generado depende de la cantidad de gel y de la impedancia propia de los tejidos, los cuales son muy variantes, dependen de la zona y varía entre pacientes, esto es un problema grave.

De hecho; quien me dio el equipo me pidio que revisara si el mismo no tenía un problema ya que el estímulo nunca era igual entre seciones y entre canales, desgraciadamente para el dueño de este equipo, dicho problema no se puede solucionar por que es de índole contructivo de el equipo, el equipo esta mal diseñado en sicho aspecto.


Luego de los trasformadores, lo unico que resta es que la señal pase por una pequeña placa con 4 minireles que se encarga de dirigir la señal a las salidas de ondas rusas o interferenciales, segun sea el caso.





_Otra cosa que no quiero dejar pasar por alto:_ en el panel frontal, debajo de INTERFER se lee la Leyenda *"DSP Digital Signal processor"*.... donde esta el DSP?, todo el equipo es discreto, solo posee un PIC pero para uso exclusivo de la pantalla, eso es publicidad engañosa y mentirosa por parte de un fabricante, y me parece muy poco serio.

_Otro punto:_ cuando el equipo se enciende emite por la salida de ondas rusas un pulso muy fuerte de tensión que supera los 100V, seguido por la cola de una onda de contracción, puede resultar muy desagradable para un panciente que esté realizandoce una cesión que exista un pequeño corte en el servicio eléctrico, _*el shock producido por el pulso es muy fuerte*_.

Ahora vamos a analizar un poco la salida de la señal, Arrancamos por las Corrientes Rusas:
Me sorpredí a ver que las ondas rusas generadas por este equipo en relidad no son Rusas, las ondas generadas por el equipo poseen un pendiente de subida y bajada de la portadora (que no se puede ajustar), un tiempo de contracción y relajación (con un ajuste bastante limitado) pero no posee la modulación pulsante de dicha señal portadora de 2,5KHz durante la contracción, que es lo mas importante de la onda rusa, y que me permite selecciónar que tipo de fibra reclutar, este equipo lo único que proboca es una fatiga muy rápida de el músculo, pero el replutamiento de fibras motoras para generar ipertrofia y tonificación es escaso.
La onda debería ser senoidar, pero es una onda senoidar muy distorsionada, una mezcla entre senoidar y cuadrada y que varía de forma con la amplitud seleccionada.
Onda de salida Rusa (RL=1Kohm - Nivel= 10):






_En sisnetsis: *En ondas rusas el funcionamiento de el equipo es muy mediocre.*_

Ondas interferenciales:
Fijando la portadora de 1KHz, la forma de onda es al igual que la de ondas rusas, un pseudo seno muy distorcionado, a 4KHz la onda es practicamente cuadrada y se vuelve pulsante a medida que aumentamos la intensidad.
El batido entre las señales tetrapolares existe, pero se puede ajustar entre 30 y 120 pulsos por minuto, cuando debería estar entre 20 y 100 por segundo, funcionendo de esta manera la eficacia de el equipo es muy deficiente, sobre todo en tonificación, solo serviría para relajar musculos contracturados 

Onda de salida Interferencial (RL=1Kohm - Nivel= 5 - 1KHz):




Onda de salida Interferencial (RL=1Kohm - Nivel= 5 - 4KHz):





Batido salida Interferencial tetrapolar (RL=1Kohm - Nivel= 5 - 1KHz - 120osc/min):




Batido salida Interferencial tetrapolar (RL=1Kohm - Nivel= 5 - 4KHz - 120osc/min):





*En ondas interferenciales el funcionamiento de el equipo también es muy deficiente.*

*Resumen: A pesar de estar bien contruido y tener una electrónica bastante elaborada, el equipo deja mucho que desear en su funcionamiento, no es configurable, muy pocos parametros de la onda se pueden ajustar, las ondas generadas a la salida no son de corrientes y no se ajustan a los requerimentos de las ondas rusas e interferenciales necesarias para estética y reabilitación (casi no tienen aplicación de la manera que las genera este equipo), posee una pantalla que es casi inútil ya que solo cumple las veces de cronómetro, esto me deja muy decepcionado teneiendo en cuenta de que es un equipo con muy buena reputación y bastante costoso a pesar de solo existir de segunda mano*

Mi Puntaje del 1 al 10:
_Estetica del equipo:8
Contrucción:8
Seguridad:5
Versatilidad y configurabilidad:4
Funcionemiento:3
Relación Costo/Beneficio:4
_

*Pros:*
_Robusto.
Buena contrucción electrónica.
Buena Ventilación.
Circuitos discretos de fácil reparación.
cuatro canales totalemente independientes.
Cables para electrodos bastante largos.
Potenciómetros de buena calidad._

*Contras:*
_Potencialmente peligroso.
Exesivo tamaño.
Ondas de tensión (No posee repetitividad).
Poca capacidad de ser configurado.
Formas de onda no senoidal.
Ondas Rusas sin modulación pulsante de portadoda (La vuelve totalmente inútil).
Ondas interferenciales con frecuencias de batidos por debajo de lo necesario en terapias._


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2013)

Ya sabía que eran un desastre.... 
Mi esposa peleó mucho tiempo reparando diferentes equipos de esa marca, y todos eran igual de "malos".


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 28, 2013)

Muy buen aporte!!!. Mi esposa trabaja en el rubro de estética y solía nombrarlo como marca reconocida.

Saludos


----------

